# Hello all



## Troels (Feb 13, 2007)

So i´m danish. =) and my hobby is animals.

I think it could be very nice to listen, and talk to all of you guys(and girls)

I have manny Insecks my self, but its allways a good thing to listen to other people. dont you think.!? =)

Troels


----------



## Ian (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey Troels,

Welcome to the forum! Sure is good to listen in on conversation, amazing just how much you can pick up  

Speak soon.


----------



## Rick (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 13, 2007)

welcome


----------

